# Cellular Phone Discounts for Military Families



## WirelessWarrior (20 Oct 2016)

It seems to be hard to find a great wireless deal these days as cell phones keep getting more and more expensive.  There have been some great deals over the past years from Canada's top carriers but the information is hard to find.

Found a good deal on TELUS plans through one of their employee portals https://portal.smartcell.ca/forces where Canadian Forces employees, reservists, and retirees can get new activation bonus discounts on new iPhones and Smartphones, 30% off Primary Share plans, and 30% off cellular accessories. The family share thing lets families share their minutes and data with each other.  A family can save thousands and are able to port their numbers from other carriers.

Rogers and Bell used to offer special incentives but I cannot seem to find them. The deals are out there somewhere.


----------



## TCM621 (21 Oct 2016)

thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Oct 2016)

Switched to Telus via this plan. Gave Bell a chance to keep my 14 years of business, best they could do was $80 a month for 3GB of data (2 yr contract). Got a free S7 Edge, 2 year contract, for 8 bucks a month less than I was giving to Bell for a worse plan. Highly recommend the Smartcell deal.


----------



## meni0n (22 Oct 2016)

I got the DND corporate plan 2 years ago with Rogers. It's 350 weekday mins, 1000 incoming, unlimited eves and weekends, unlimited long distance and 5 gb data for 55$.


----------



## 3VPspecialty (22 Oct 2016)

meni0n said:
			
		

> I got the DND corporate plan 2 years ago with Rogers. It's 350 weekday mins, 1000 incoming, unlimited eves and weekends, unlimited long distance and 5 gb data for 55$.



You could always tell who had Rogers coverage when out in the field. Just look for the highest hill and you'll find them.
I need more bars!!!!!


----------



## Arty39 (23 Oct 2016)

3VPspecialty said:
			
		

> You could always tell who had Rogers coverage when out in the field. Just look for the highest hill and you'll find them.
> I need more bars!!!!!


I have Rogers and I always have the worst signal in my section.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Oct 2016)

WirelessWarrior said:
			
		

> It seems to be hard to find a great wireless deal these days as cell phones keep getting more and more expensive.  There have been some great deals over the past years from Canada's top carriers but the information is hard to find.
> 
> Found a good deal on TELUS plans through one of their employee portals https://portal.smartcell.ca/forces where Canadian Forces employees, reservists, and retirees can get new activation bonus discounts on new iPhones and Smartphones, 30% off Primary Share plans, and 30% off cellular accessories. The family share thing lets families share their minutes and data with each other.  A family can save thousands and are able to port their numbers from other carriers.
> 
> Rogers and Bell used to offer special incentives but I cannot seem to find them. The deals are out there somewhere.




Telus eh, that's interesting...... didn't Telus just take a major shit kicking and have thousands of customers quit and switch to other companies because of some Tweets Telus put out supporting the new Carbon tax and saying how great it was? Sounded like a real lap dog.

I'm sure that has nothing to do with you signing up and making a single post about a great Telus plan for military members though 




For anyone with Rogers who is interested in a Military discount Rogers offers a 30% discount, however there's some catches.

First off it depends on the plan you're on. If the plan you're on is incomparable then you need to switch to some kind of Share everything plan and then apply the discount.  
For example my plan costs $95 a month for the main line plus tax.  If I want the Rogers military discount plan then I need to switch to a similar share everything plan which costs $115 a month. The 30% discount is then applied to the new $115 plan.   The discount doesn't apply to any additional lines you have. Under the new plan my additional line goes from $60 to $65 a month.   


If you're interested in the Rogers military discount first you have to email Mike Jablonski at *MJablonski@getconnected.ca* and tell him you want a *token* for the rogers military discount.

In order to get the token you need to email him from an @forces email, a 10 digit "CF appreciation card" or 7 digit serial number from your "DND card'.

Once you send that to him he will submit your name for a token and you will receive it separately in an email. Mine came back within minutes. Once you have your token call - 1-866-727-2141 (rogers services for business) and tell them you want to apply for a special discount as a member of the Canadian Armed Forces and you have your token number.


[quote author=WirelessWarrior]

Rogers and Bell used to offer special incentives but I cannot seem to find them. The deals are out there somewhere.
[/quote]

Uh huh. Try google, Rogers and Mike Jablonski's name pops right up  :


----------



## RedcapCrusader (26 Oct 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Telus eh, that's interesting...... didn't Telus just take a major shit kicking and have thousands of customers quit and switch to other companies because of some Tweets Telus put out supporting the new Carbon tax and saying how great it was? Sounded like a real lap dog.
> 
> I'm sure that has nothing to do with you signing up and making a single post about a great Telus plan for military members though
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the new CAF offerings from Rogers. Used to get 5GB data, unlimited text, and North America calling for $75/month. Well now that plan doesn't exist so when I went to add 9er Domestic on as an added line, I had to select a whole new plan. Now I'm paying $95/month just for my coverage (albeit now with 9GB of data). 

However, I'd look into your added line, The Warden only costs $50.40/month after discount and taxes.


----------



## 3VPspecialty (26 Oct 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the new CAF offerings from Rogers. Used to get 5GB data, unlimited text, and North America calling for $75/month. Well now that plan doesn't exist so when I went to add 9er Domestic on as an added line, I had to select a whole new plan. Now I'm paying $95/month just for my coverage (albeit now with 9GB of data).
> 
> However, I'd look into your added line, The Warden only costs $50.40/month after discount and taxes.



You do understand 9GB of data for $95 is also unheard of. Welcome to my Bell package with 2.5GB data for $110.

I'd kill for some more gigs, or hell if the phone companies started adding certain apps to a list that wouldn't contribute to your data usage.


----------



## MilEME09 (26 Oct 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the new CAF offerings from Rogers. Used to get 5GB data, unlimited text, and North America calling for $75/month. Well now that plan doesn't exist so when I went to add 9er Domestic on as an added line, I had to select a whole new plan. Now I'm paying $95/month just for my coverage (albeit now with 9GB of data).
> 
> However, I'd look into your added line, The Warden only costs $50.40/month after discount and taxes.



My beef with rogers was the CF exclusive contracts were only for new customers, as a existing customer I couldn't switch to the CF rates, which was one of many reasons I left them


----------



## RedcapCrusader (26 Oct 2016)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> My beef with rogers was the CF exclusive contracts were only for new customers, as a existing customer I couldn't switch to the CF rates, which was one of many reasons I left them



Really? I've been a customer for 7 years, they let me take a CAF contract no problem. I think if you still have time left on a current contract, you can't switch, but otherwise I've had no issues. 

My only complaint is I wish the signal coverage was better.


----------



## Bonaccorsog (5 Nov 2017)

Hey guys i know this an older thread but im trying to find out how to get the @forces email. Any help would be great.

Im Reg forces, leaving for basic on Saturday and was hoping to get my discount on my rogers bill before i leave.

I already have the cf1 card


----------



## RedcapCrusader (5 Nov 2017)

Bonaccorsog said:
			
		

> Hey guys i know this an older thread but im trying to find out how to get the @forces email. Any help would be great.
> 
> Im Reg forces, leaving for basic on Saturday and was hoping to get my discount on my rogers bill before i leave.
> 
> I already have the cf1 card



You'll have to wait until you are provided access to the DWAN (Defence Wide Area Network.

Someone designated as a Unit Information Security Services Officer has to complete an application which states why the access is needed and then it's sent to your local IT Section for activation. 

You likely won't have one until after Basic.


----------



## war2001v (6 Nov 2017)

Anyone here tried public mobile? I don't think you can get a CF discount, but you don't really need one with their prices, plus they use Bell's network. I heard their customer service sucks though since they don't actually have any stores, and everything is done online or over the phone.


----------

